# Jaffa - 4 yr old Ragdoll - Loving Home Needed



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

*Name:* Jaffa
*Colour/Pattern:* Seal Colourpoint
*Age:* 4 years old
*Sex: * Male Neuter
*Location:* Scotland
*Contact: * Anne/Cianne
Anne (Ayrshire) 01563 539742 [email protected] 
Cianne (Dumfries) 01387 254014 [email protected]

*About Jaffa *Jaffa was settled as a family pet for the first part of life. Following a change in family circumstances he was lost & living out for a period. He has been neutered, dematted and vaccinated in foster care. He is now looking for another home to give him a return of security and the love he was used to. 
He is friendly and will settle beside you on a seat. He likes attention. He eats well , accepts grooming and is healthy.
He would be best placed in a quiet indoor home with no other cats, or dogs and no young children.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Home Found!


----------

